# Schoenberg Piano Voicings on Guitar



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

Here are 5 voicings I got from exploring some Schoenberg piano music. I was curious how some of the voicings would translate to guitar. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Godette502 said:


> Here are 5 voicings I got from exploring some Schoenberg piano music. I was curious how some of the voicings would translate to guitar. Hope you enjoy!


Beautiful. Do you have tablature for any of this?


----------



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

They're written in tabs in the video lol look underneath the notation. It's written in notation/tab


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Godette502 said:


> They're written in tabs in the video lol look underneath the notation. It's written in notation/tab


:lol: I must have not been actually watching the video but only listening. Excellent work my friend.


----------

